# I am not a pig!!!!



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Am I wrong to want flowers as an apology vs a fricken bag of donuts? Am I wrong to want a sincere apology and some damn flattery vs a pizza and a big fricken bottle of soda? Is it so wrong of me to want a poem, a picture, a card? 

The guy asks people for romance advice, he asks me what would flatter me and he sticks to handing me food instead? Seriously? Then he acts shocked that I come to the conclusion that I must not be worth it or mean that much? 

Yes im angry and venting. I am so ready to call it quits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

No you are not a pig, and vent away. Sorry I don't know your story but I wanted to offer encouragement and I hope things get better for you. It sounds like he has a hard time listening to your needs.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds like there's a lot more to it and this is the final straw. if you think you should be calling it quits, then you probably should be. you wouldn't even think that if he was the love of your life who respects loves honors cherishes and listens to you.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You have my complete sympathy (yeah, that's even LESS useful than the doughnuts!)!

...could this be a Five Languages of Love difference???


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

He knows my love language and I know his. I have made an effort to express love in his love language more but he has barely made any fricken change. Btw he knows im trying to diet so the junk food feels more like an insult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

I buy my wife snacks or treats that I know she likes sometimes for various reasons. I always do it because I love her. I am second guessing myself now but maybe your husband is doing this with good intentions.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Naw I am sure your doing good yellow. As isgirl stated, there is alot more to it then this and this just borders on being the straw to break the camels back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

I am not doing it because I think you are a pig. That is my peace offering I know its kind of lame but its a start. I should find some gifts that are better. Yes I am going to get mad if my gifts are rejected. I did have to actully take time to make the food and effort to even get you to accept the food in the first place. I should have wrote a letter with the box of candy I bought to.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

You rejected plenty of the food I made you... ACTUAL food that took more time to prepare and make then a box of pizza.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

IsGirl3 said:


> sounds like there's a lot more to it and this is the final straw. if you think you should be calling it quits, then you probably should be. you wouldn't even think that if he was the love of your life who respects loves honors cherishes and listens to you.


Thanks for the post isgirl but I actually believe with all of my heart that he is the love of my life. He has his faults sure but so do I. We both have alot of work to do on ourselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Gaia said:


> You rejected plenty of the food I made you... ACTUAL food that took more time to prepare and make then a box of pizza.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well we had a long talk about this matter and of course.... His peace offering was...... 














A candy bar. In which ended up being thrown at his head. He laughed his butt off about that then presented a silly drawing done in crayon of a heart with our names followed by 4 ever. This was much more appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

You really sound like the fried chicken and gourmet cupcake type to me. ( kidding )

Tough one. Go buy yourself some flowers. You deserve it.


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaia said:


> Thanks for the post isgirl but I actually believe with all of my heart that he is the love of my life. He has his faults sure but so do I. We both have alot of work to do on ourselves.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you spelled it out to him? what you want I mean, what you'd like from him. Sometimes men just don't get it until we explain exactly and precisely what it is we want and need from them. If you have done that: 

He might have been thinking " a pizza would be a great gift that I would like! so she'll like it too!!" not much more than that. 

Sometimes they really do live on Mars  and don't mean to come across as though they don't care. Most men care about the woman they are committed to, I've realized this especially after reading men's posts on this website, it's changed my point of view over how my husband really thinks. Men care much more than we sometimes think they do. 

Please don't call it quits over pizza 

And, if I don't receive flowers for a while, which does happen often, I go out and buy myself some  I'll get an extra big expensive bunch 

Once he bought me the cheapest nastiest bunch of flower, they were half wilted and died a couple of days later. But hey, it's the thought that counts right? LOL I made a little comment about how they didn't last very long, the next bunch he brought home was much much nicer and had sunflowers (my favorite) in it, he's actually put some thought into it. 

ps: I'm a french cheese and wine girl myself, he knows I hate take out pizza.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pfft I aint buying myself jack. That defeats the purpose to me. I have a man with two arms, two legs, and a functioning brain. He can get off his butt and flatter me with something other then food every once in awhile. And ha ha to the food part. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

If I called it quits it sure as hell wouldnt be over pizza lol. Hmm I dont think I can get much clearer then... "Some flowers, poetry, or something would be nice!" He has actually have gotten me amazing gifts before but some random wildflower with some witty romantic line and a kiss would be exactly the kind of flattery I need from him... Especially lately. 













I even said it here gate! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're dieting and he knows you're dieting and he offers you food as an apology, especially donuts and pizza and non-diet soda (assuming it wasn't) then something is very wrong there. It sounds like some kind of insecurity or sabotage issues are at play. I would not feel obliged to eat the food, if it was common knowledge that I was dieting he could eat it or I would just put it in the trash if nobody I knew wanted it. Then, yes, I'd expect reparation for the first apology that was due, and on top of that, an apology for not listening to the fact I was on a diet and/or trying to sabotage it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Come on Gaia, he's a guy. He's trying his best. Which is better than most do. Sometimes we have to be led by the nose a little. We give what we would like to receive. We're a little dense that way. 

Now go give Gate a nice hug.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Well crap. So should I not give this to pidge Gaia?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The Red Baron is always romantic.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The Red Baron is always romantic.


Wonder if it's still good? It's from Christmas I just remembered where I hid it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Come on Gaia, he's a guy. He's trying his best. Which is better than most do. Sometimes we have to be led by the nose a little. We give what we would like to receive. We're a little dense that way.
> 
> Now go give Gate a nice hug.


Hug? Pfffft he already had more then that after this and our arguement. Btw consider this thread as me leading him by the nose!  You know he reads and posts here too. Oh and yes I have given him plenty of things he wants and needs. So dont go thinking that man goes without.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao have her answer that for ya joe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

If you're dieting and he buys you food that is obviously not in any diet menu, he might also be trying to say he loves you just as you are and if eating no diet food makes you happy, he wants you to be happy. 

Not that I think he's getting it right, mind you. Clearly your version of love gifts is very different from his.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> If you're dieting and he knows you're dieting and he offers you food as an apology, especially donuts and pizza and non-diet soda (assuming it wasn't) then something is very wrong there. It sounds like some kind of insecurity or sabotage issues are at play. I would not feel obliged to eat the food, if it was common knowledge that I was dieting he could eat it or I would just put it in the trash if nobody I knew wanted it. Then, yes, I'd expect reparation for the first apology that was due, and on top of that, an apology for not listening to the fact I was on a diet and/or trying to sabotage it.


No I dont think its insecurity issues. Some things just dont occur to him. I am learning that its part of his condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

He wants and needs "thongs"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> If you're dieting and he buys you food that is obviously not in any diet menu, he might also be trying to say he loves you just as you are and if eating no diet food makes you happy, he wants you to be happy.
> 
> Not that I think he's getting it right, mind you. Clearly your version of love gifts is very different from his.


It is and like I said. We are working on it. We still have quite a few kinks to work out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Hug? Pfffft he already had more then that after this and our arguement. Btw consider this thread as me leading him by the nose!  You know he reads and posts here too. Oh and yes* I have given him plenty of thongs* he wants and needs. So dont go thinking that man goes without.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thongs? Hmmm... I think that's a bit more than we needed to know about Gate! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> He wants and needs "thongs"?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes... Yes he does...... Lmao I fixed it. Geeze one typo....... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think sometimes its healthy to FIGHT... and fight hard, throwing that candy bar at his head & telling him what for... so he can grab you and let you know how he really feels.. .can be a good thing....maybe a little wrestling to the ground. 

But really... I'd be ticked livid off myself if I was dieting & he brought that temptation - ignoring how difficult watching what we eat -can be.. oh yeah... what is he [email protected]#$%^ .... He is not thinking... he is giving what his hungry stomach wants....I bet he ate some pizza & donuts too. 

Gate... plant your butt down and get out the pen...even if you write something on a napkin from the heart, it will be better than this...

She isn't hard to please... God bless the woman who spills it out before her man.... it sure beats the ones who hold it in and give "attitude" - and the man has no idea what he even did ! 

She means business.... why is it like pulling teeth? 

And Gaia ..you are right, it IS defeating the purpose if you have to go buy these things yourself. That is ridiculous & empty... I'd feel the same. Not that we should expect special treatment too often....but a little surprise here & there..to brighten the others day....the heart is in "the little things"... because he knows it means THAT much to you. 

Such offers of giving...can change your whole day, diffusing moments like this.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Indeed thank you simply and he did do just that too btw. Grabbed me, wrestled and of course we ended up making love. Oh and yes he ate the pizza and donuts too lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Thongs? Hmmm... I think that's a bit more than we needed to know about Gate! :rofl::rofl:



Lmao you all are making me laugh so hard I have tears!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Yes... Yes he does...... Lmao I fixed it. Geeze one typo....... :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, but it was quite the typo! 
Fitting, too


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Lmao you all are making me laugh so hard I have tears!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it makes you feel better... I'm laughing so hard I have tears too! I'm just waiting to hear Gate's side of the thong story


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> If it makes you feel better... I'm laughing so hard I have tears too! I'm just waiting to hear Gate's side of the thong story


No pics! :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Indeed thank you simply and he did do just that too btw. Grabbed me, wrestled and of course we ended up making love. Oh and yes he ate the pizza and donuts too lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Couldn't be a better ending than that -there Gaia !









Tell him -if he does something stupid like this again....you will take that pizza & put it in his face... and he can use those donuts as his sex toy..unless those were hole-less donuts, of course.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaia said:


> No I dont think its insecurity issues. Some things just dont occur to him. I am learning that its part of his condition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Condition? If he has a condition and it's unchangeable, then yes, I think you should adjust and laugh off the pizza and the donuts. Squirrels love donuts, you can hang them by string in the trees and have a lot of fun watching them. This kind of behavior when it comes to donuts is a condition too. And pizzas make great frisbees for people with not gonna eat the fat yucky non-diet food but want to keep my marriage in balance condition.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

joe kidd said:


> No pics! :rofl:


HEAR, Joe.... NOT SEE!!!!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Indeed thank you simply and he did do just that too btw. Grabbed me, wrestled and of course we ended up making love. Oh and yes he ate the pizza and donuts too lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK, lets see: (1) make-up sex, (2) pizza and (3) a bag of doughnuts.

Very clever Mr. Bond. Very clever.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Condition? If he has a condition and it's unchangeable, then yes, I think you should adjust and laugh off the pizza and the donuts. Squirrels love donuts, you can hang them by string in the trees and have a lot of fun watching them. This kind of behavior when it comes to donuts is a condition too. And pizzas make great frisbees for people with not gonna eat the fat yucky non-diet food but want to keep my marriage in balance condition.


Oh its not something that prevents him from learning mind you and we both speak our minds. Thats what I enjoy most about our relationship. If he is acting like an ass then I call him on it by saying outright that he is being an ass. He calls me out when I am being *****y or stubborn as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> OK, lets see: (1) make-up sex, (2) pizza and (3) a bag of doughnuts.
> 
> Very clever Mr. Bond. Very clever.


Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Couldn't be a better ending than that -there Gaia !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that before but it was with spaghetti. He did it right back and there was a food fight then sex lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Couldn't be a better ending than that -there Gaia !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't fit.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SpinDaddy said:


> OK, lets see: (1) make-up sex, (2) pizza and (3) a bag of doughnuts.
> 
> Very clever Mr. Bond. Very clever.


All part of the master plan.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> They don't fit.


The thongs? I don't think.... never mind.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> They don't fit.


Stop boasting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



Maricha75 said:


> Thongs? Hmmm... I think that's a bit more than we needed to know about Gate! :rofl::rofl:


No butt crack floss for me. I am quite all right.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> The thongs? I don't think.... never mind.




Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> All part of the master plan.



Pfft!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



CharlieParker said:


> The thongs? I don't think.... never mind.


Dudes in thongs that's wrong man just wrong. See if I invite y'all to my birthday party.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Pfft I aint buying myself jack. That defeats the purpose to me. I have a man with two arms, two legs, and a functioning brain. He can get off his butt and flatter me with something other then food every once in awhile. And ha ha to the food part.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you talk to Alien for me?? LoL!! J/K 

Glad you guys kinda made up for now. Have you guys found a counselor yet??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol yin. Yes we have. Now its a matter of getting a baby sitter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think sometimes its healthy to FIGHT... and fight hard, throwing that candy bar at his head & telling him what for... so he can grab you and let you know how he really feels.. .can be a good thing....maybe a little wrestling to the ground.
> 
> But really... I'd be ticked livid off myself if I was dieting & he brought that temptation - ignoring how difficult watching what we eat -can be.. oh yeah... what is he [email protected]#$%^ .... He is not thinking... he is giving what his hungry stomach wants....I bet he ate some pizza & donuts too.
> 
> ...


So eloquently and perfectly stated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

thegatewalker said:


> They don't fit.


Of course not, but she is pi$$ed, so at the time.. in her madness.. she's going to see you as a Pencil D**k. I shouldn't be talking like this, I just did a post how women should never ever do this to a man. I am contradicting myself . :slap: All in fun - All in fun!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Lol yin. Yes we have. Now its a matter of getting a baby sitter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw I would babysit if I was closer to ya. Your kiddos look like such sweethearts! 

(Hey, you know I got a new phone, right? My old one pooed out on me. Can you text me your number)? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Of course not, but she is pi$$ed, so at the time.. in her madness.. she's going to see you as a Pencil D**k. I shouldn't be talking like this, I just did a post how women should never ever do this to a man. I am contradicting myself . :slap: All in fun - All in fun!


Could lead to angry sex.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



YinPrincess said:


> Can you talk to Alien for me?? LoL!! J/K
> 
> Glad you guys kinda made up for now. Have you guys found a counselor yet??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes it is tam for the time being.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Thoreau
> He wants and needs "thongs"?





> Originally posted by Gaia:
> 
> Yes... Yes he does......





> Originally posted by Gaia:
> I am learning that its part of his condition.


OMG, he's not PantyMan from the infamous PantyMan thread of a couple of days ago, is he?

OH! the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> OMG, he's not PantyMan from the infamous PantyMan thread of a couple of days ago, is he?
> 
> OH! the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yes... Yes he is......... *cue jaws theme music*

































:rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg Gate I think you have a new nickname!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> OMG, he's not PantyMan from the infamous PantyMan thread of a couple of days ago, is he?
> 
> OH! the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nnnnnoooooo that's not right. The only pair of pantys I have are for gaia. No I don't smell them eather.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Keep laughing and communicating, you two. That is the secret to a loving relationship.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks lovesherman.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> No I don't smell them eather.


Liar.... 


















:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by SlowlyGettingWiser
> OMG, he's not PantyMan from the infamous PantyMan thread of a couple of days ago, is he?
> 
> OH! the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Originally posted by Gaia:
> Yes... Yes he is......... *cue jaws thene music*




OMG! Oedipus...where is your pin?!?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> OMG! Oedipus...where is your pin?!?


Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> OMG! Oedipus...where is your pin?!?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Oedipus Rex

Oracle predicts Oedipus will kill his own father. Father leaves Oedipus in the mountains to die. Kindly man finds him and raises him. Oedipus makes his way to father's city. Justifiably kills father, the king, (doesn't know it's his father), thus proving the oracle true. Marries the king's wife (his own mother). Jocasta (his mother) kills herself as she suspects that Oedipus is her son and killed his father. Oedipus realizes he killed his own father, slept with his own mother, takes the broach (pin) from her toga and stabs it into his own eyes to blind himself.


...salient point being 'he blinded himself'


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, Oedipus Rex in 8 sentences. 

...sometimes I even impress myself!


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: I am not a pig!!!!*



SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Oedipus Rex
> 
> Oracle predicts Oedipus will kill his own father. Father leaves Oedipus in the mountains to die. Kindly man finds him and raises him. Oedipus makes his way to father's city. Justifiably kills father, the king, (doesn't know it's his father), thus proving the oracle true. Marries the king's wife (his own mother). Jocasta (his mother) kills herself as she suspects that Oedipus is her son and killed his father. Oedipus realizes he killed his own father, slept with his own mother, takes the broach (pin) from her toga and stabs it into his own eyes to blind himself.
> 
> ...


Oh ok...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Wow, Oedipus Rex in 8 sentences.
> 
> ...sometimes I even impress myself!


Stop boasting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I take it you didn't see the PantyMan pix the other day, thegatewalker?

Guy wearing his wife's undies INSISTED on posting a pic (even though others told him they didn't WANT to see them) of himself. People looked, were appalled, wished they could expunge said pix from their brain cells or stab their eyes out...which ever was easier!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Guess what.. I didnt se
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Guess what.. I didnt see it either!  I guess him and I dodged THAT bullet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought you were talking about the panty thief guy.. .......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

So there you go, what started as a rant, ended with hysterical laughter.
I am going to bring TAM into our next argument..


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I take it you didn't see the PantyMan pix the other day, thegatewalker?
> 
> Guy wearing his wife's undies INSISTED on posting a pic (even though others told him they didn't WANT to see them) of himself. People looked, were appalled, wished they could expunge said pix from their brain cells or stab their eyes out...which ever was easier!


What? OMG


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> So there you go, what started as a rant, ended with hysterical laughter.
> I am going to bring TAM into our next argument..



Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I take it you didn't see the PantyMan pix the other day, thegatewalker?
> 
> Guy wearing his wife's undies INSISTED on posting a pic (even though others told him they didn't WANT to see them) of himself. People looked, were appalled, wished they could expunge said pix from their brain cells or stab their eyes out...which ever was easier!


For the record...the infamous pantyman pic was on the site because the charming Scarlet posted that she couldn't see it....so then EVERYONE had to see it!. The horror..... 

I might even have to undergo eye surgery and counseling after viewing the pic...all because of Scarlet. :rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad I missed that one.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

joe kidd said:


> Glad I missed that one.


Consider yourself lucky! :lol:


----------

